# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  OS X 10.8.5 released!

## NetTraptor

Following an extensive period of betas for developers, Apple has publicly released OS X 10.8.5. The update is available from the Mac App Store Software’s Update section and is recommended for all users on OS X Mountain Lion 10.8.4.
The OS X Mountain Lion v10.8.5 Update is recommended for all OS X Mountain Lion users. It improves the stability, compatibility, and security of your Mac. This update:

Fixes an issue that may prevent Mail from displaying messagesImproves AFP file transfer performance over 802.11ac Wi-FiResolves an issue that may prevent a screen saver from starting automaticallyImproves Xsan reliabilityImproves reliability when transferring large files over EthernetImproves performance when authenticating to an Open Directory serverAddresses an issue that prevented a smart card from unlocking preference panes in System PreferencesContains the improvements included in MacBook Air (Mid 2013) Software Update 1.0


Ref http://9to5mac.com/2013/09/12/apple-...ensaver-fixes/

----------

